# Разыгрывание жесткого меха



## AlexandreF (21 Фев 2013)

Приобрел аккордеон Метеор, инструмент долго лежал без движения, мех скрипит и очень жесткий. После начала использования мех оторвался от рамки. Существуют ли какие либо пропитки для смягчения меха? Как можно привести его в рабочее состояние? Инструменту наверное лет 30, изготовлен в ГДР.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2013)

ИГРАТЬ ПОБОЛЬШЕ


----------



## AlexandreF (21 Фев 2013)

Так вот как раз после нескольких часов занятий мех и отклеился


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Фев 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> После начала использования мех оторвался от рамки


У Метеоров это старая болезнь. Меховая рамка из пластмассы и клей какой-то "сопливый". Совсем не держит картон меха. 
Лечение: полностью оторвать мех с двух сторон (он должен отделиться достаточно легко), ХОРОШО зачистить рамку и мех от остатков клея и приклеить (под нагрузкой или со струбцинами) мех заново. Рекомендую "Момент Super PVA", который в серебристых тубах. Самим будет сложновато (есть тонкости), лучше найдите мастера. Удачи.


----------

